# Pearson workers smuggled coke: Cops



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2009)

*$12M in cocaine found in bags; 2 culprits flee as customs officers approach*
*Article Link*

TORONTO -- The RCMP are hunting for two Pearson airport workers who are suspected of ditching 140 kilos of cocaine worth $12 million to avoid arrest. 

The two bags of dope were found among unclaimed luggage last Thursday at Terminal 3, the Mounties said. 

The cocaine is believed to have arrived on a flight from the Caribbean to be smuggled out of Pearson by ramp handlers, officials said. 

Two workers dropped the bags and bolted as customs officers approached, security officials said. 

Members of an RCMP drug squad are poring through videotape from airport security cameras to try to identify the culprits. 

RCMP Sgt. Mia Poscente confirmed more than 100 kilos of cocaine and some marijuana were found in bags at the terminal. 

"It is safe to assume that inside workers are connected to this sort of activity," she said. 

More on link


----------



## dapaterson (10 Aug 2009)

So, inside workers feel confident they can smuggle 100 kilos of cocaine through the airport.

I, on the other hand, apparently can't be trusted with a full-sized tube of toothpaste.


There are security problems at airports.  But they aren't with the passengers...


----------



## IrishCanuck (11 Aug 2009)

Gotta love those improvements to the the Customs Act.

Good work CBSA and RCMP.. hopefully we track them down... either way they are fucked.


----------



## Yrys (11 Aug 2009)

If RCMP has prob identifyng them, they will probably fing their corpses later...

What do the employees think the owners will do to them 
when they  "meet" ?


----------

